# .17 or .22 Mag



## tracker12

Looking to picking up a rimfire that I can use for sounder hogs.  Trying to decide between the .17 HMR or .22 Mag.  How about some recommendations from someone with experience.  Looking at a Savage 93.


----------



## sghoghunter

22 mag all day long


----------



## mizzippi jb

sghoghunter said:


> 22 mag all day long



Yep


----------



## RLykens

I love my .17 hmr. Its way more accurate and if you can shoot well you will never have a problem. I shot one last week and he dropped without even a kick.


----------



## oldenred

Yup, Remington 597 .22 mag. Just picked mine up today. I could be wrong but don't think they make the .17 in semi either. Gonna want that if you're pig huntin!


----------



## Big7

sghoghunter said:


> 22 mag all day long



^^^^^^ There you go.

.17 is useless for that purpose to me.
I've killed more than a few.... 

.17 just don't have enough "horsepower" for me.
Crows, blackbirds. Shoot what you can find cheap.

Use ANYTHING except hollow points on
squirrels, wabbit and other game animals.

Any.. including hollow points, will do a yote
DRT @ 60 yards. 75 yards MPBR.

And as a side, .22 LR stingers run along at about
1600 fps.. Vipers, Yellow jackets are close
but not the same. MPBR will get you out to
about 100 yards, provided you can shoot the shot
and have a decent rifle.

If you are running slides on the river and/or field and
 able to keep it 50 yards or under .22 LR = DRT.

Plain ole' .22 LR with a slug, not a hollow point,
will do the trick.. For less money.

Whatever you have read or heard..
And I know some will say a tiny .17 will do it,
I've have them all.. (Had the .17 and sold it) 

Not enough "tail" for the money. 

So, I would say, if you already have a .22 LR, you
don't need a .22 WMRF, for what you are doing.

Just less you want one ??? 

Just my 2 cents..

Good luck.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

22 mag


----------



## bfriendly

Kind of what Big7 said............I wont knock the .17, but I have a .22 mag and Love it! 
I have also killed pigs with the .22lr so that'll work too! CCI Stingers are easily the best .22lr ammo out there. 

But get a .22 mag


----------



## NCHillbilly

.22 mag. Much more versatile, with the option of heavier bullets, and a bigger selection of bullet types. Either one is a fun little rifle to shoot, though.


----------



## Hunt&Fish

If you're going to buy a gun for hogs you need to buy enough gun to get the job done. A 308 is ideal for hogs and deer and of course yotes. Ammo available everywhere.


----------



## oldenred

Hunt&Fish said:


> If you're going to buy a gun for hogs you need to buy enough gun to get the job done. A 308 is ideal for hogs and deer and of course yotes. Ammo available everywhere.



He wants a gun that can be used during small game seasons on WMA's. Center fire rifles can not be used. .22 mag is plenty, especially if you squeeze off 2-3 real fast.


----------



## 4x4

.22 mag! My only gripe about them is WHERE IS ALL THE FLIPPING AMMO!!!????


----------



## Okie Hog

> He wants a gun that can be used during small game seasons on WMA's. Center fire rifles can not be used. .22 mag is plenty,



We have the same situation here in OK.   For years i have hunted hogs on federal land  with the .22 magnum.  The  40 grain CCI total metal jacket ammo knocks the socks off hogs.   

Put the bullet in the right place you get a dead hog.


----------



## j_seph

My 50 cal ML did a job on that boar Saturday, not sure if I would have took the shot with 22 mag at 80yds


----------



## Rabun

.22 mag total metal jacket...i've got a ruger model 96 in .22 mag with a fixed 4x nikon.  i got the trigger worked on and am very confident out to 100 yds. the gun is short and light...great for toting all over the mountains.


----------



## Gridley

I would use a 22 Mag, and only if given no other choice - to use a really adequate cartridge. The bigger the hog and the further the distance, the greater the probability of tracking or loss. 

I would not use the .17 at all. Any success with it by others is just luck, and an invitation for overconfidence, and it's just a matter of time for failure. Penetration is zilch. Good for piglets only.

I would limit the shots taken with the 22 mag to head or neck only, and within 40 yds or so, but that's just me since I respect the limitations of the cartridge.


----------



## robert carter

I have got a couple of friends that have killes probably 150 hogs on wma`s with 22 magnums. Big as they come hogs and shot them low in the pocket through the heart. Glen Solomon is one of them .pm him he will tell you the same. RC


----------



## bfriendly

robert carter said:


> I have got a couple of friends that have killes probably 150 hogs on wma`s with 22 magnums. Big as they come hogs and shot them low in the pocket through the heart. Glen Solomon is one of them .pm him he will tell you the same. RC



Any Questions?

Thats where I would shoot too........Heart/lung everytime!



> My 50 cal ML did a job on that boar Saturday, not sure if I would have took the shot with 22 mag at 80yds



I would have Without Hesitation!


----------



## Gridley

robert carter said:


> I have got a couple of friends that have killes probably 150 hogs on wma`s with 22 magnums. Big as they come hogs and shot them low in the pocket through the heart.  RC



Yea, I've got a brother in law who claims he's shot cape buff with his 22 mag.    

Just kidding.

The same ballistic physics apply whether shooting deer or hogs. So why would a 22 be such a good performer on hogs when it's not allowed on deer? Imagination?

Last hog I skinned, and all those previously, except piglets, had a much tougher hide than any deer I've seen, and the boars are in another class altogether especially in the shoulders and chest area. I guarantee that no large hog shot in the heart with a 22 will be DRT. They will run, and probably a long way, and leave little blood trail, and a large boar may actually be unfriendly when you get near him, if you can find him at all.

The heart is a small target, not much bigger than the area right behind the ear. If one is such a good shot, and proud of it, why not try for DRT, instead of a sure thing tracking job, not sure of what you will find, dead or still alive, or not at all?

I see the picture of a hunter, a bow, and a dead hog above. Was the hog DRT? A broadhead is much more effective for a heart/lung shot than a 22, especially a FMJ.

I suppose I'm lucky. I own some rural land and bait my hogs with a corn feeder. My stand is about 70 yds from the feeder. They always come in just at dark, or later. Since I have a choice, I would never use a 22 mag for the task, since I loath the thought of looking for a shot hog in the brush any time but especially in the dark. I simply won't do it. All those I've taken have been dead on the spot, all shot behind the ear or in the neck. I wait for the right shot to be presented. Also, I hate to butcher a hog anyway, and especially a messy one shot anywhere but the neck.


----------



## oldenred

Plenty of people use a .243 to hunt with as well and you're only talking about .021" difference. If you stay within 50yds it's not a problem if you put it through the lungs, and it will go through the lungs. You obviously do not know what a .22mag is capable of. 






Gridley said:


> Yea, I've got a brother in law who claims he's shot cape buff with his 22 mag.    Just kidding.
> 
> The same ballistic physics apply whether shooting deer or hogs. So why would a 22 be such a good performer on hogs when it's not allowed on deer? Imagination?
> 
> Last hog I skinned, and all those previously, had a much tougher hide than any deer I've seen, and the boars are in another class altogether especially in the shoulders and chest area. I guarantee that no large hog shot in the heart with a 22 will be DRT. They will run, and probably a long way, and leave little blood trail, and a large boar may actually be unfriendly when you get near him, if you can find him at all.
> 
> The heart is a small target, not much bigger than the area right behind the ear. If one is such a good shot, and proud of it, why not try for DRT, instead of a sure thing tracking job, not sure of what you will find, dead or still alive, or not at all?
> 
> I see the picture of a hunter, a bow, and a dead hog above. Was the hog DRT? A broadhead is much more effective for a heart/lung shot than a 22, especially a FMJ.


----------



## Gridley

oldenred said:


> Plenty of people use a .243 to hunt with as well and you're only talking about .021" difference. If you stay within 50yds it's not a problem if you put it through the lungs, and it will go through the lungs. You obviously do not know what a .22mag is capable of.



You obviously are not only misinformed, but you are misleading others. The 22 mag is nowhere close in the class of the 243 Winchester, and the difference in bullet diameter has practically nothing to do with it. I won't argue ballistics or physics with you since judging from your posts, you know so little about it.

My purpose and concern is that there appears to be some serious misinformation (dreaming) going on herein.

I had no idea there was so much rampant ignorance.

This is just further evidence of why avoiding WMAs is prudent - tip of the berg thingy.

Would you choose a 22 mag to shoot a 250 lb black bear boar? A feral hog boar that size is just as tenacious and perhaps as dangerous, and can and will put the hurt on you if given the chance.


----------



## oldenred

Yeah, I know next to nothing about guns. Except for that ten years I was in the Infantry and raised my entire life around them. If you know the limits of the round you chose it will work just fine. I prefer to put 2-3 rounds through the lungs. With a .22 mag it can be done in less than 1/8 of a second with someone that puts in the time to know there gear and it's limits. If I'm able to put on in the ear even better. Your ignorance is astounding! 






Gridley said:


> You obviously are not only misinformed, but you are misleading others. The 22 mag is nowhere close in the class of the 243 Winchester, and the difference in bullet diameter has practically nothing to do with it. I won't argue ballistics or physics with you since judging from your posts, you know so little about it.
> 
> My purpose and concern is that there appears to be some serious misinformation (dreaming) going on herein.
> 
> I had no idea there was so much rampant ignorance.
> 
> This is just further evidence of why avoiding WMAs is prudent - tip of the berg thingy.
> 
> Would you choose a 22 mag to shoot a 250 lb black bear boar? A feral hog boar that size is just as tenacious and perhaps as dangerous, and can and will put the hurt on you if given the chance.


----------



## Big7

Meant to add to my last post, 

Aguila .22 LR Sniper Subsonic 60-gr. Ammunition.

        Shoots much quieter than standard ammo
       AND heavy 60-gr. bullets

Loaded with 60-gr. bullets (the heaviest available for the .22 rimfire) Sniper Subsonic (SSS)

That will SURELY bust them on the slides at
close quarters.

Me, and maybe just me, I like an away shot
right at the nap of the neck. Snap that spine,
GAME OVER.

If broadside, I'll take a "right behind" the ear.

If quartering away, behind the ribs, low, in the boiler room. No bones to break.

If quartering to.. I'll take between the front shoulder
and neck, low. In the boiler room. No bones to break.

Although sub-sonic.. PLENTY for shooting MPBR
at 40 or so yards. If you can shoot the shot, 50.. No problem.

That 60 gr. Will do some major damage.
I KNOW it will shoot in 10/22s and cycle the action. Have not had a single failure to cycle yet.

If were to go on a yak trip, fishing, hoping to pop a hog,
a 10/22 and a double tap at close range = DRT.

Planned trip??? A little Cricket would do nicely.

Pretty sure they will cycle most semi actions as well.
I have only shot them in 10/22s and Ithaca single shot though.

Might want to check these rounds out as well,
as distance is kept in mind due to bullet weight and twist rate.

 In hunting river slides and over bait (where legal)
these are the BOMB.. If you can find some.

Don't see them on stores much in the last few years.
They can be found "on line".


----------



## Gridley

oldenred said:


> Yeah, I know next to nothing about guns. Except for that ten years I was in the Infantry and raised my entire life around them. If you know the limits of the round you chose it will work just fine. I prefer to put 2-3 rounds through the lungs. With a .22 mag it can be done in less than 1/8 of a second with someone that puts in the time to know there gear and it's limits. If I'm able to put on in the ear even better. Your ignorance is astounding!



With your self-proclaimed experience you should know better, or at least wiling to learn something. First you advocate heart shots, now multiple shots to the lungs. 

It's a fact that if you don't know the ballistic physics of a cartridge, you can't respect its limits.

If you put one in the ear, one is all it takes. Repeat shots will be killing a dead hog.

In my experience one shot is all I got, and fortunately through luck, skill, and patience, one shot is all I needed. 

Counting on multiple shots is fantasy.


----------



## oldenred

You really should see a Dr. for that head trauma when your momma kept droppin you on your head as a child. 





Gridley said:


> With your self-proclaimed experience you should know better, or at least wiling to learn something. First you advocate heart shots, now multiple shots to the lungs.
> 
> It's a fact that if you don't know the ballistic physics of a cartridge, you can't respect its limits.
> 
> If you put one in the ear, one is all it takes. Repeat shots will be killing a dead hog.
> 
> In my experience one shot is all I got, and fortunately through luck, skill, and patience, one shot is all I needed.
> 
> Counting on multiple shots is fantasy.


----------



## Okie Hog

> My purpose and concern is that there appears to be some serious misinformation (dreaming) going on herein.
> 
> I had no idea there was so much rampant ignorance.



Do not tell me anything about killing hogs:  i hog hunt one or two days every week when at home.   How many wild hogs have you ever killed, i've killed several hundred.  Hogs ain't rhinos.  Contrary to what some believe hogs are no harder to kill than deer, when they are hit right.  

Yep, the .22 magnum is not my preferred weapon for killing wild hogs:  That would be a .50 or .54 muzzleloader.   i hunt hogs year around.  

There are tens of thousands of acres of  federal property and state WMAs in OK that is weapon restricted outside of deer season.  Only shotguns and small shot or rimfire rifles are allowed.  No muzzleloaders allowed either.     

i've killed dozens of wild hogs using a .22 magnum rifle and the 40 grain CCI total metal jacket ammo.   Some of those hogs weighed close to 300 pounds.  My shots are limited to less than 75 yards.   

Using a .22 magnum, i have shot 200  pound hogs behind the crook in the front leg.  Hogs often bang flop when that 40 grain bullet tears up both lungs.   A hog shot behind the crook in the front leg very seldom goes more than 100 yards.    i prefer to shoot  larger hogs  in the ear or behind the ear.


----------



## Gridley

Big7 said:


> Meant to add to my last post,
> 
> Aguila .22 LR Sniper Subsonic 60-gr. Ammunition.
> 
> Shoots much quieter than standard ammo
> AND heavy 60-gr. bullets
> 
> Loaded with 60-gr. bullets (the heaviest available for the .22 rimfire) Sniper Subsonic (SSS)
> 
> That will SURELY bust them on the slides at
> close quarters.
> 
> Me, and maybe just me, I like an away shot
> right at the nap of the neck. Snap that spine,
> GAME OVER.
> 
> If broadside, I'll take a "right behind" the ear.
> 
> If quartering away, behind the ribs, low, in the boiler room. No bones to break.
> 
> If quartering to.. I'll take between the front shoulder
> and neck, low. In the boiler room. No bones to break.
> 
> Although sub-sonic.. PLENTY for shooting MPBR
> at 40 or so yards. If you can shoot the shot, 50.. No problem.
> 
> That 60 gr. Will do some major damage.
> I KNOW it will shoot in 10/22s and cycle the action. Have not had a single failure to cycle yet.
> 
> If were to go on a yak trip, fishing, hoping to pop a hog,
> a 10/22 and a double tap at close range = DRT.
> 
> Planned trip??? A little Cricket would do nicely.
> 
> Pretty sure they will cycle most semi actions as well.
> I have only shot them in 10/22s and Ithaca single shot though.
> 
> Might want to check these rounds out as well,
> as distance is kept in mind due to bullet weight and twist rate.
> 
> In hunting river slides and over bait (where legal)
> these are the BOMB.. If you can find some.
> 
> Don't see them on stores much in the last few years.
> They can be found "on line".



I rest my case.

I have a Texan friend, believe it or not. In deer camp one year he told me a story of his experience as a young man, shooting a large boar with a 22 LR.

The short story is:

First two things he said is that he shouldn't have done it and it was a good thing he was young and there were plenty of trees to climb. When the hog finally quit trying to get to him in the tree, he fetched his rifle and shot it again, then climbed another tree. And so forth, until the hog slowed down enough that he could hit it with lots of 22 bullets, until it finally just couldn't run anymore. He finished it with a shot to the neck as it lay there gasping.


----------



## Big7

Gridley.. Pretty sure if oldnred can put a blade in that heart
shot in his avatar, he probably knows where to shoot.

One shot is fine.
If you have the cycle time and can pull off a double tap..
Why wouldn't you?

Just my 2 cents.

Keep in mind we are talking rim-fires here.

Sure, 300 mag. would break a leg off and you should not
have a problem bleeding it out and finding the hog.

Keep it in context.

Yeah, I have smacked a few with rim-fires and center-fires. 

Not lost one yet.


----------



## Gridley

oldenred said:


> You really should see a Dr. for that head trauma when your momma kept droppin you on your head as a child.



Being new to this forum, and recently having read the rules, I was under the impression that this was a friendly forum, and insults were against the rules. Perhaps subtle insults are OK. 

Oh, I get it. You are teasing me. Either that or you are a Republican.


----------



## Gridley

Okie Hog said:


> Do not tell me anything about killing hogs:
> 
> Using a .22 magnum, i have shot 200  pound hogs behind the crook in the front leg.  Hogs often bang flop when that 40 grain bullet tears up both lungs.   A hog shot behind the crook in the front leg very seldom goes more than 100 yards.    i prefer to shoot  larger hogs  in the ear or behind the ear.



First of all, I'll tell you what I know from my experience. If that differs from yours or you disagree or you get your shorts in a wad, so be it.

In the quoted second paragraph, I believe everything you said except the bang flop, which leads logically to doubt about the rest of it.

Once upon a time, I used a CZ bolt action 7.62x39 for a season. After that I sold it because it lacked killing power. I had some shots on hogs that caused me to have to search for the hog - shots that should have done the trick. Since I moved on, the issue has moved on as well. My point is that the 7.62x39 is a vastly superior cartridge for the task, compared to a 22. Yet it still causes one to remain very conscious of the cartridges limitations, compared to a 243 for example. I simply don't want such limitations, and unless I had to, I wouldn't use a 22 mag. If I had to use one, as I said, I would limit the shots to neck shots under 40 yds, if I cared about retrieving the pig.


----------



## Gridley

Big7 said:


> Gridley.. Pretty sure if oldnred can put a blade in that heart
> shot in his avatar, he probably knows where to shoot.
> 
> One shot is fine.
> If you have the cycle time and can pull off a double tap..
> Why wouldn't you?
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Keep in mind we are talking rim-fires here.
> 
> Sure, 300 mag. would break a leg off and you should not
> have a problem bleeding it out and finding the hog.
> 
> Keep it in context.
> 
> Yeah, I have smacked a few with rim-fires and center-fires.
> 
> Not lost one yet.



That's a reasonable post - except for the first sentence. Knowing where to shoot is only part of it. Knowing the limitations of the cartridge is essential. In my view, and what's got me on a roll is that from much of what I read here, many nimrods have attributed magic to a 22 mag. 

It's very apparent - the attributed  magic - when someone starts talking about the killing power of a sub-sonic 22 LR, for example.

The 22 mag, with FMJ, is better, but not much better. IMO, both are not much better than poking a pig with an ice pick. The 22 mag is just a little faster ice pick.


----------



## Okie Hog

> First of all, I'll tell you what I know from my experience.



Your lack of experience comes through loud and clear.


----------



## Gridley

Okie Hog said:


> Your lack of experience comes through loud and clear.



Absolutely agreed.

My lack of experience with shooting hogs with a 22 mag and especially sub-sonic 22 LR is absolutely zilch.

In fact I never even heard of such, (subsonic) until reading herein. I used to shoot rats with a sub-sonic 22, and many ran off to die after being hit.

Well, maybe I've had qualified experience with hog shooting with a 22, but I didn't pull the trigger. I paid my dues when I listened politely for a week as the host of a ranch in Texas big-talked about all the hogs he shot with his 22. Funny thing I didn't catch at the time was he didn't mention killing hogs, just shooting them. 

One of his illegal immigrant servants he was taking advantage of caught a mid size hog in a trap while I was there and we butchered it. Later, I was enjoying some pulled pork Bar-B-Que and nearly broke a tooth. I thought I bit a bone, but it turned out to be a piece of a 22 bullet in the shoulder.

I'm sure that makes me qualified to have an opinion on the use of a 22 on hogs.

Do you agree? If not, perhaps you have never bit upon a 22 bullet. Thus, perhaps your experience is severely lacking. 

BTW, how many hogs did you take this year?  I got four (2015). Three were 150 lbs or so. One was a piglet. All neck shot, DRT. All shot with an AR10 in 308 - for accuracy and the red dot Leupold 30 mm 2x7 scope mounted on it - I could have done it with my Encore but it's not scoped right presently. I've developed a cataract in my shooting eye, which has become a problem just since the beginning of last deer season, so I need the red dot for the precise shots I prefer. All the shots I took were possible only because I set up a solar powered LED yard light, 70 lumens, not motion activated, just enough to illuminate the area under the feeder. With those conditions, and my bad eye, I could see the hogs, but not the reticle in the scope. These hogs are pressured hard, all around are hunting leases and hog dogs and hog traps. They are rarely seen in daylight, and the hogs I wanted wouldn't come to the feeder until after dark. I didn't have to worry about deer because the hogs and the scent of hogs kept them away. I wouldn't have taken a deer under that setup anyway, or allowed anyone else to. I put it together as purely a hog baiting setup. I could have taken lots more hogs, but the freezer was full, so I let my nephew and cousin take over the feeder and stand. All the big pigs I shot were carefully selected after seeing them on the game camera. I shot only young sows with no litter, except the piglet which was a young boar. One of the sows was pregnant. I could have selected large boars, but passed since I was shooting for the freezer.


----------



## 4x4

Gridley said:


> Being new to this forum, and recently having read the rules, I was under the impression that this was a friendly forum



It is, from my readings, you provoked hostility first. Even myself have shot porkers with a .22 mag. It works. Get over it. Enjoy your stay here on the forum


----------



## Gridley

4x4 said:


> It is, from my readings, you provoked hostility first. Even myself have shot porkers with a .22 mag. It works. Get over it. Enjoy your stay here on the forum



You interpreted that I provoked hostility, and made a choice. 

I never said that a 22 mag wouldn't work. And there is nothing to get over. Disagreement is a fact of life, and if I haven't gotten over it by now, it's too late.

My point is that I think the core of the discussion has been to attribute too much to the 22 mag. and certainly lesser cartridges such as the .17 and the subsonic 22 LR. It's my view that this attitude, and yes attitude for lack of a better word, is very inaccurate and very misleading to others who may just not know better. Sure, the Regs require the use of a 22 mag or less on WMA, and they have taken lots of hogs. To think they will perform like a centerfire is bologna. What I see herein is a serious disrespect and even ignorance for the limitation of the cartridge. Hogs are not game but varmints, so if one gets away, oh well. However, for myself, I prefer to take into account the facts and act accordingly, and actually kill the hog decisively or simply not take the shot.

I also think that folks who think a subsonic 22 LR, for example, is the hog slaying ticket, are living in a fantasy.

To answer the opening question, given the Regs, I would choose the cartridge giving the most shock and penetration, and choose my shots, range and placement carefully. The obvious choice is the 22 mag. Subject to changing my mind, I probably agree with those who say to use FMJ, simply because it will likely penetrate enough to break a neck or pierce a skull. If one intends to shoot for the heart or lungs, I would recommend a soft nose bullet. Forget about exit - damage internally is the goal. In either case I would select the heaviest bullet and fastest velocity combo available.


----------



## Big7

Some places (WMA) during small game season, REQUIRE, BY LAW
use of a rim-fire.

The discussion opened with .17 vs .22 WMRF.

As for the "sub-sonic".. I was talking about a specific
brand and weight, that many hog have fallen to me and that round.

Keeping in mind, distance, etc..

I garroonnttee you that they will out perform, at close range,
keeping in mind they are 60gr. pills.

Simply providing OP with my personal experience
and the fact that he really don't need a mag for a pig,
if he already has a .22 LR in good order.
UNLESS he just wants one.. I'm BAD about doing that too..
I could get my "collection", consisting of many rifles, shotguns and two handguns,
down to about six and do ANYTHING this hemisphere has to offer.

Plus, I roll my own "EVERYTHING" except rim-fire, and for now
shotshells are cheap enough but I have 2 MECs set up for 12 and 20 ga
if I need them.

The stinger mentioned in my other post states 1600 fps.
That's about on par with a .22 mag with a 36gr. pill.

I've knocked out a plenty. Some at 40 yards or less with .22 LR
on out to 400+ with the mighty Big7 and my trusty .243.
shoot the big, bad .338's, WTBY and Win, just cause I can.

Heck.. I popped one with a 2.5 in. bbl 9MM semi auto pistol.

More than a few deer with a .357.

Only thing left on the bucket list is a MONSTER ELK..
Think that may be doable..

Africa would be fine too.. and I have the equipment.
Plane, tags, guides, mounts and so forth, that probably will not
happen unless I hit the lotto. $$$$$


----------



## Gridley

I take it that you won't be using the sub-sonic 22 on the elk of your dreams, nor Africa.

I agree, with the sub-sonic, bullet weight and placement and close range is everything. That's far more limitations than I want to suffer when going after hogs. I simply wouldn't enjoy it. When hunting/sniping hogs I don't have any firepower minimalist syndrome to feed. I simply want to cleanly whack the hog with the least fuss and chance of loss.

With my shooting eye the way it has become, unless the doc can fix it, I'm probably going to go to trapping next winter, and I mean lots of hogs and perhaps two 20' to 30' corral type traps, one on family property and another on an adjacent farm. Permission has already been granted and welcomed. They were so eager that now I'm thinking of a way to see if they are willing to pay for my results, if not my effort.  I probably won't do one on the adjacent farm unless they are at least willing to pay for the materials to build the trap. Getting rid of that many hogs is the issue with that. I may have to just dig a hole with the skid steer and bury them. I prefer to hunt deer by far, and went after the hogs opportunistically. I had no idea there were so many until winter arrived, and the surrounding crop fields were barren. The are real suckers for corn from about the end of November all the way through till the crops are planted.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

I owned 4 rifles in .22LR caliber when I tested a friend's .22 magnum lever-action Marlin.  I found the 800 f.p.s. boost in velocity to make quite a difference when shooting reactive targets and measuring penetration in jugs of water, milk cartons filled with river mud, etc.

The .22 magnum is clearly superior as a hunting round for animals weighing over 10 lbs.  

I then tested a few different .17 HMR and .22 WMR rifles before buying a "magnum" rimfire of my own.

I thought I'd be hunting coyotes at across-the-back yard distances of under 100 yards, so I opted for the .22 magnum.  That bigger bullet drives deeper into meat and actually has MORE kinetic energy, out to around 100 yards, than the .17 HMR does.

Now it turns out that in the several years since, I have not gone after coyotes once.  And maybe I never will.  I use my Marlin .22 magnum rifle for longer-distance plinking, out to 200 yards, and I bring it along for fun shooting at reactive targets when I want to splatter a cup of water, make that block of wood fly off the target stand, etc.

Anyhow, the point is that the .22 magnum is not just for people who want their first rimfire rifle. It's a big upgrade in performance from the .22LR too.

*****************

P.S.   Everything above is in reference to rifles, with barrels long enough to burn all that gunpowder the magnum case holds.
I don't think the .22 WMR gives that much of an advantage over a .22LR when fired in small handguns with 2" to 4" barrels.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Gridley said:


> First of all, I'll tell you what I know from my experience. If that differs from yours or you disagree or you get your shorts in a wad, so be it.
> 
> In the quoted second paragraph, I believe everything you said except the bang flop, which leads logically to doubt about the rest of it.
> 
> Once upon a time, I used a CZ bolt action 7.62x39 for a season. After that I sold it because it lacked killing power. I had some shots on hogs that caused me to have to search for the hog - shots that should have done the trick. Since I moved on, the issue has moved on as well. My point is that the 7.62x39 is a vastly superior cartridge for the task, compared to a 22. Yet it still causes one to remain very conscious of the cartridges limitations, compared to a 243 for example. I simply don't want such limitations, and unless I had to, I wouldn't use a 22 mag. If I had to use one, as I said, I would limit the shots to neck shots under 40 yds, if I cared about retrieving the pig.



If you think a 7.62x39 isn't enough gun for hog hunting, then that causes me to doubt anything else you say. I have killed and seen many hogs killed with 7.62x39, and I have ruined half the meat on smaller hogs with that same round. I think you're confusing shot placement with killing power. If you've hunted deer much, you would realize that an animal running off after being shot has nothing to do with caliber, it's shot placement, and sometimes, bullet selection. I have seen several deer and a 350-lb treed bear dropped lack a sack of taters with .22 shorts. (Yes, it's legal here to deer hunt with a .22) I have also shot deer through the lungs with a .300 Winmag that went 150 yards after the shot. I've shot a 225-lb. hog with a .45-70 that went over half a mile before it died. That was bad shot placement on my part, certainly not an indication that a .45-70 isn't powerful enough of a caliber to kill a hog. A friend of mine killed seven 50lb hogs with a 10-round mag from a 10/22 a few years ago when he saw the sounder running across a pasture 50 yards away. I'm glad he did, because he brought me two of them, and they were delicious. One of them had a bullet through the lungs, and the other one through the neck. 

I've killed hogs with a .22LR, and I've lost hogs that I shot with centerfire deer calibers. Shot placement is more important than caliber at all times. Do I deer hunt with my .22 mag? No, but I have no doubt that I can kill deer with it if I need to, within the limitations of the round. A .22 solid between the eyes or in the ear will kill the biggest hog out there a lot faster than a .375 H&H through the guts. I've dropped a 1500 lb steer in its tracks with a .22 solid. It's all about where that little bullet goes.

Bottom line: rimfire calibers or even the .22 centerfire calibers aren't the ideal choice for hunting deer or hogs or any other big animals. But, in the hands of someone who knows the limits and capabilities of the round, they will kill animals plenty dead.


----------



## Gridley

NCHillbilly said:


> I think you're confusing shot placement with killing power. If you've hunted deer much, you would realize that an animal running off after being shot has nothing to do with caliber, it's shot placement, and sometimes, bullet selection.
> 
> Bottom line: rimfire calibers or even the .22 centerfire calibers aren't the ideal choice for hunting deer or hogs or any other big animals. But, in the hands of someone who knows the limits and capabilities of the round, they will kill animals plenty dead.



We are on the same bottom line. Knowing the limits, shot placement, capability of the round, are the central issues. It simply appears to me that many herein have given greater attribute than deserved to their ability, the capability of the round, and fail to recognize that the use of an inadequate cartridge is forced by a regulation. This is a cartridge that requires more judgment and skill than more powerful cartridges, yet from some of the posts I sense a lack of both judgment and skill.


----------



## 22mag Hunter

22 mag semi-auto. You may need follow up shots. I like the Remington 597 for the bang for the buck.


----------



## Big7

Gridley said:


> I take it that you won't be using the sub-sonic 22 on the elk of your dreams, nor Africa.
> 
> I agree, with the sub-sonic, bullet weight and placement and close range is everything. That's far more limitations than I want to suffer when going after hogs. I simply wouldn't enjoy it. When hunting/sniping hogs I don't have any firepower minimalist syndrome to feed. I simply want to cleanly whack the hog with the least fuss and chance of loss.
> 
> With my shooting eye the way it has become, unless the doc can fix it, I'm probably going to go to trapping next winter, and I mean lots of hogs and perhaps two 20' to 30' corral type traps, one on family property and another on an adjacent farm. Permission has already been granted and welcomed. They were so eager that now I'm thinking of a way to see if they are willing to pay for my results, if not my effort.  I probably won't do one on the adjacent farm unless they are at least willing to pay for the materials to build the trap. Getting rid of that many hogs is the issue with that. I may have to just dig a hole with the skid steer and bury them. I prefer to hunt deer by far, and went after the hogs opportunistically. I had no idea there were so many until winter arrived, and the surrounding crop fields were barren. The are real suckers for corn from about the end of November all the way through till the crops are planted.



Be glad you have that access and opportunity.

Rim fire would not be my first choice EXCEPT
when that's the only legal fodder to use.

PLENTY for what I described, and simply making a suggestion for the OP..

And if you asked me, I would tell you with confidence
that 60 gr. pill WILL take an Elk. We all know that's not
legal though. I wouldn't do it for poaching.. Just if I 
had to survive. and, as far as that goes a "regular"
.22 LR. too. Just have to be able make the shot.

NO TELLING how many pigs are taken with a 
.22 WMRF or LR. Both will and have done the job PLENTY of times.

I worked for a slaughter house back in the younger days
and if a big bull bovine came in that the "blank gun"
was in question, we shot it with a  "regular"
.22 LR. 1600 - 1700 pounds. Done deal. 

Not here to argue with you. Seems like you like to do that.

Just giving OP "MY" skinny on the question at hand.

Peace bro.. I'm out of this one.  

Not much else I can add..

30- 40 yard Elk, NOT a problem, except the GW. 

 No, if funds are arranged for Africa, rim-fire
won't be on the shipping ticket. 

I have that covered..

Bottom line to OP is I DO NOT recommend .17.

Good luck. If you need some help, PM me.
I have a few under my belt.


----------



## tracker12

4x4 said:


> .22 mag! My only gripe about them is WHERE IS ALL THE FLIPPING AMMO!!!????



I have a few .22lr and  two very nice old Winchester model 61 .22mags and plenty of Centerfire rifles from .17 rem to 300HH Mag.  Just looking to get a speciality gun for Ft Stewart or WMA's in the areas rim fires are required.  Don't need a new gun just want one.  I like the accuracy of the .17 HMR but I had my doubts about it as a hog gun.  Was just looking for guys with experience not arguments.  I like the sounds of the 60 grain SS.  Wish I could finds some to try out.    I have killed dozens of coyotes with Winchester 40 grain sub sonic .22 ammo.  I lived in California for 6 years and did a lot of Coyote hunting. I had permission to hunt  the housing area at night on a military base out there trying to control the dog population.  Had to use a .22.  I tried several different rounds and found the sub sonic round to be the most effective.  Others just blew thru the dogs and did not seem to have as good of a stopping power.  I have continued to use this round for fox, squirrel, and raccoon here back east.   My only hesitation at buying another rimfire is the lack of ammo on the shelves.


----------



## injun joe

You need to check out the .17 B-Mag heavy barrel for rimfire only areas.


----------



## pnome

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=393273&postcount=17


----------



## tracker12

Good info.  Thanks.


----------



## Gridley

Big7 said:


> Be glad you have that access and opportunity.
> 
> 
> Not here to argue with you. Seems like you like to do that.



I am glad for the obvious reasons, but also because I don't have to be in the woods with idiots. That's the biggest blessing of all.

I don't really like to argue, especially with idiots, but they already have their minds made up and don't listen. So, changing their minds is not the goal, instead in order to be heard by those who are halfway objective, my tone may shift a little to what looks like arguing. It's merely emphasizing the point that there are lots of internet keyboard experts, just as there are in person; people that sincerely believe and act like they know what they are talking about, and are pretty convincing to the nimrods, but with experience and deciphering closely, it becomes apparent that they are idiots.



Big7 said:


> And if you asked me, I would tell you with confidence
> that 60 gr. pill WILL take an Elk.
> 
> I worked for a slaughter house back in the younger days
> and if a big bull bovine came in that the "blank gun"
> was in question, we shot it with a  "regular"
> .22 LR. 1600 - 1700 pounds. Done deal.


----------



## Big7

Gridley said:


> I am glad for the obvious reasons, but also because I don't have to be in the woods with idiots. That's the biggest blessing of all.
> 
> I don't really like to argue, especially with idiots, but they already have their minds made up and don't listen. So, changing their minds is not the goal, instead in order to be heard by those who are halfway objective, my tone may shift a little to what looks like arguing. It's merely emphasizing the point that there are lots of internet keyboard experts, just as there are in person; people that sincerely believe and act like they know what they are talking about, and are pretty convincing to the nimrods, but with experience and deciphering closely, it becomes apparent that they are idiots.



Not sure as to the context of your post.

I understand the first sentence.

The rest, not sure where you are going??

BUT.. if I'm the "especially with idiots" you referenced,
I will add a statement and a question  :

I have several rifles that I CAN shoot 1000 yard shots.

Can you say the same?

If I have taken your post out of context, MY BAD.

No harm, no foul.


----------



## Gridley

Big7 said:


> I have several rifles that I CAN shoot 1000 yard shots.
> 
> Can you say the same?





Practically every rifle I own and have ever owned, except perhaps a 22, are capable of shooting a bullet well over 1000 yds. That's a far different statement compared to saying I can hit a relevant target at that range.

I suppose you worded your claim the way you did so that we could make inferences, so I did and have.

I carefully worded my previous post using the plural pronoun specifically to avoid the use of the word "you".

I have made up my mind about you, based on the evidence of what you have posted. Others are free to do the same, and also free of my telling them what to think. IMO, the content of your posts speak for themselves.


----------



## Nicodemus

That`s enough of all this.


----------



## Bama B

Tracker12 I would suggest the 22 mag. I have seen plenty of hogs killed with this round. Ammo is a little hard to find. Good thing is we can use big game weapons in all areas of Stewart after the 28 until turkey season.


----------



## chehawknapper

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Bama B

We also use 22lr for hogs. Right behind the ear and night night. Good luck Tracker


----------



## Big7

OP.. If you have a .22 LR at range.. GOOD TO GO.
If you want a "mag" and the $$  GET ONE.

What I have posted will serve you well.
been there, done that. T-shirt and all.

PM me if you need help..
I can "loan" you a few that will
DEFINITELY, WITH OUT A DOUBT, 
Get er' done.. 

Back up and read my post'.
Lots of first hand info there.


----------



## Fletch

*17 wsm*

I am surprised no one has recommended the OP look into the Savage Bmag in the new 17 Winchester Super Mag. It is now available in a bull barrel and mine is quite a shooter. The 25 grain loads moving 2600 fps are devastating. at 100 yards, energy is as follows:

17 HMR 20gr -         140 ft-lbs
22 WMR 40grFMJ -  156 ft-lbs
17 WSM 25gr -         276 ft lbs

Gun is cheap. Rounds are 17 bucks for a box of 50. Just sayin.


----------



## Big7

Agreed on the cartridge.

It WILL fall by the way side sooner than later.
Then you will pay super $$$$ for ammo (if you can find it)

The .17 is not a good choice for hogs.

And since you can't hand load a .17 WSM you are stuck with a rifle of no use.

Good idea for other things.

IMO, just won't get traction, does not really fill
any niche..

Except for hunting WMAs it is pretty much useless.
Way to much and will destroy small game. That lil' pill running that fast,
would blow up on contact with a hog.

The Rem. 17 center fire is about all you can ask for from 
that TINY pill.. And you can hand load them.

If OP want's a .22 with same restrictions,
HORNET is the way to go.

My position remains the same.

If OP has a .22LR, there are many options for
fodder he needs for what he wants to do.

If he just "wants" a .22 WMRF and has 
the $$.. BUY ONE!

It is NOT NECESSARY for the conditions he has described,
in MY and maybe only my view.

.17 WSM 25gr - 276 ft lbs won't go ANYWHERE for long.

That's just a "gadget" for rich folks..


----------



## Bob2010

Very little experience in hogs killed here. I have killed 5 hogs. I have killed a ton of deer. I bought a semi auto cz .22 mag. I love the gun. It packs more punch than I was expecting it too. I will kill pigs with it soon. I can't find .22 mag rounds anywhere though.  17 are available everywhere I look. I was stalking a large group of hogs late at night in a oak thicket a few weeks ago. I was really wishing my .22 mag was my sks. My .22 mag will be a still hunting at night or day time gun. My next night stalk will be high powered or 00 buck. I left that group of pigs because I felt my firepower was not sufficient to deal with a spooked pig not knowing which way to run.


----------



## kmckinnie

I have a 22 mag it does o k. It is hard to find ammo for it at this time.


----------



## bfriendly

Hey OP,

Sorry your thread got hijacked and de-railed. Some folks dont read the thread title and just take matters into their own hands.........

I am curious about which .22 Mag you are gonna get


----------



## tracker12

I think I am going to pick up the Savage 93 FVSR in .22 mag.  I might spend the $$ and get the Landry version.  I saw it at the Harrisburg sportsman's show and a I really like the green alligator colored stock it comes with.

I thought about the BMAG with int the WSM but with a .17 Remington center fee in the closet it just didn't excite me.  Plus I have a Ruger Single six convertible 22lr/22mag.


----------



## Barry Duggan

I have a CZ 452, in .22 mag, I'm right fond of. It won't have anything to do with the 30gr. ammo I tried, but loves Winchester and CCI 40gr. fodder. Suits me just fine.


----------



## Nicodemus

Personally, I would take a 22 magnum with solids, and be comfortable with it for any game, big or small, in the South.


----------



## oldenred

Nicodemus said:


> Personally, I would take a 22 magnum with solids, and be comfortable with it for any game, big or small, in the South.



Love the avatar Nic. My favorite show. Perhaps I'm biased though since Rollo is in my family tree. Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## robert carter

I have been finding 22 mag ammo of late. the country store between Hazlehurst and Uvalda had maybe a dozen 100 round packs. When ammo first started getting scarce all the 22 was gone but 22 mag was every where I bought 17 bricks. Bought a few of the one at the country store too. you gotta go to the smaller stores and not just walmart. I bought a Marlin bolt action and put a cheaper scope on it. It loves the cci bullets. I just have no interest in gun hunting at the time. RC


----------



## mcclurej73

Savage B-mag 17 WSM (not the HMR) ss heavy barrel @ approx 40 yards facing away shot between the ears.
Worked quite well for me.


----------



## Bob2010

I know I would want a semi auto for small caliber hog gun. Cz is awesome!  Magnum research makes a nice one too. I love Savage but they had no semi auto 22 mags.


----------



## coltc

17WSM


----------



## bfriendly

robert carter said:


> I have been finding 22 mag ammo of late. the country store between Hazlehurst and Uvalda had maybe a dozen 100 round packs. When ammo first started getting scarce all the 22 was gone but 22 mag was every where I bought 17 bricks. Bought a few of the one at the country store too. you gotta go to the smaller stores and not just walmart. I bought a Marlin bolt action and put a cheaper scope on it. It loves the cci bullets. I just have no interest in gun hunting at the time. RC



What the heck are you even doing with a gun RC?

You need no gun my friend............You always show us how to get it done with sticks!

But I am glad to hear you enjoy the .22 mag as well as I do.

 Did you put the Simmons .22mag scope on it?  Thats what is riding on my Marlin bolt action(925m).......... Cheap Scope but I LOVE IT!


----------



## Louis843

oldenred said:


> Yup, Remington 597 .22 mag. Just picked mine up today. I could be wrong but don't think they make the .17 in semi either. Gonna want that if you're pig huntin!



How do you like the 597 as far as it being reliable and accurate?  part of me thinks a bolt action would be both more accurate and reliable...but it sure would be nice to have a semi auto 22 mag.  long as it worked like it should when u need it.


----------



## oldenred

Louis843 said:


> How do you like the 597 as far as it being reliable and accurate?  part of me thinks a bolt action would be both more accurate and reliable...but it sure would be nice to have a semi auto 22 mag.  long as it worked like it should when u need it.



It works pefectly. About 100 rounds of Hornady Critical defense ammo and flawless so far.  have her sighted in at 50 yds, shoots 2 inches low at 25 yards and can cover groups with a dime. Ohh and for some reason it can kill hogs. I have been told that it can't, perhaps this is a squirrel and I don't know how to identify game. Took this 70ish lb sow this evening.


----------

